# Local ICE?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I always have low expectations for SW Ohio ice, but I’m still always hopeful that we will get some ice magic. Not many people are interested in ice fishing in this area, but I know that there are some out there. Any…..ANY information about local lake conditions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'd be surprised if we had any fishable ice at this time. I've seen a few small ponds get some skim ice on them and then its gone 2 days later. On the bigger lakes I'll see some 1/2' or 3/4" maybe in a small section but again, it's usually gone in a few days.
If we ever get any decent ice, I'd like to fish either Acton or Cowan sometime.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Make that drive up around Akron, I’ll put you on some decent enough to fish ice!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

If the weather down here doesn’t improve, I might take you up on the offer!

I’m sure that most local lakes are still open water. Unfortunately, we cannot control the weather. If it happens it will be brief, and I don’t want to miss any opportunity to get on the ice. I’m primarily interested in Cowan & Acton as well, but would even fish Stonelick ice.


----------



## ohiostrutter (May 27, 2015)

It’s pushing the limits of SW Ohio, but I just got home from Indian and most places are fishable. All the popular haunts had 4-5” this morning


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

The rain yesterday was a BIG set-back, but if the extended forecast is accurate…….I will be walking on Acton before Valentine’s day.

Again, if you have ANY information on local lake conditions please share.


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

Rooster said:


> The rain yesterday was a BIG set-back, but if the extended forecast is accurate…….I will be walking on Acton before Valentine’s day.
> 
> Again, if you have ANY information on local lake conditions please share.


I went out to Caesar Creek yesterday and it was mostly covered. A few spots in the wind that were open but mostly iced. With the cold next week it might get thick enough


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks! I've never been on the ice a CC, but would love to get into some of those crappie through a 6" hole.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone been by Acton or Cowan? I plan to head up to Kiser this weekend, but would much rather fish either of those.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

It’s been too long…..

2 years since I’ve been on Acton ice:










3 years for Cowan:










BOTH losing streaks end next week!!!!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Acton still has some open water. Where I checked, there was a solid 3", but I will wait until next week. Bet 2 vacation days that it will be ready by Thursday.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes, crappie love Hopslam!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone check the ice at Cowan this weekend?

Looking at going there on Friday.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Hoping for a good report on CJ Brown for the weekend.


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

Id guess any reasonable chance we would have good ice on any of our public lakes in this part of the state just left with the snow we got last night. What little ice was there is now insulated. I do know of 5 inches on a protected bay on one lake that i spudded last night but its a very small area. Ill probably fish it tomorrow or next week. Sick of our Ohio winters anymore.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Snow is not going to help, but I will be out later in the week looking for some local ice. 

If anyone has information on Acton or Cowan it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

And any updates on kiser and CJ Brown appreciated too. I have Thursday and Friday off and was planning on going out.


----------



## Bob Owens (Mar 27, 2016)

Stampede said:


> And any updates on kiser and CJ Brown appreciated too. I have Thursday and Friday off and was planning on going out.


I was at CJ Sunday and there were at least 15 people fishing around the docks at the marina. ice was 3 1/2 - 4"


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Haha...all I saw was the Hopslam as well.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Not local....yet

But, crappie seem to really like NE IPA's









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Any updates? I'm trying Acton again tomorrow, and will be fishing somewhere.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I driven around a little in Clermont county and I haven't seen anything that's looked like anything I would even attempt to walk on. Good luck if you get out.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Just checked Acton. 12" of snow over 3" of water/slush over 3" of ice. If i was able to make the drag out without having a heart attack, the odds of taking a swim would be pretty high. As much as I want to get on top of those crappie, not worth the risk. Looks like I'm heading an hour north.


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

NOAA forecasting 46 on Tuesday and mostly sunny and 51 Wednesday.🤞🤞


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Yep, should be enough to burn off the snow during the day, and overnight lowes will protect the good ice. 10 day forecast is the best hope for good ice this year. Acton will be locked-up until late March with the junk on right now....hopefully it will at least be fishable.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks to me like Sunday (over night) is the last day we'll see any really cold weather. After that it stays above freezing for the next week with lots of rain chances.


----------

